# Convertir 1,5V de CC a 1,5V en CA.



## damper64 (Dic 17, 2005)

Por especial encargo de un compañero de trabajo me dió esta tarea. convertir 1,5 V de CC a 1,5V en CA, para luego ser acoplado a un transformador que eleve ese voltaje, el voltaje de salida del transformador depende del diseño que me envien. Gracias y Felices Fiestas de Fín de año. Atte José López R.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 18, 2005)

muy facilitoooooooooooo :>

con un inversor....
y dependiendo de que tipo de señal alterna necesitas... son los inversores a diseñar...

por ejemplo :

 - un oscilador astable con un AOP te puede generar +/- Vout de onda cuadrada....
 - un integrador con AOP te puede general una señal alterna de RAMPA o triangular.....
 - y un puente wienn con un AOP te da una señal sinusoidal casi perfecta y puede tambien ser funcion Coseno ....


----------



## damper64 (Dic 18, 2005)

Muchas gracías amigo MorbiAngel, yo reparo Tvs, pero en diseño estoy en cero por tal motivo te pediría que me enviaras algunos dibujos para guiarme ó explayarte un poco más en tu explicación por favor, al parecer entiendes del tema de diseño. Te lo agradecería mucho. Gracías y Saludos. Y estamos en contacto.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 19, 2005)

visita estos links de mi pagina..
aun no esta terminada porke la he estado creando de muy hace muy poco.... pero he subido cositas de vez en cuando....
visita estos links.....

http://www.geocities.com/morbidmustelyd/osciladores/wienn.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/morbidmustelyd/osciladores/rampa.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/morbidmustelyd/osciladores/astableaop.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/morbidmustelyd/index.html


----------



## damper64 (Dic 20, 2005)

Muchas gracías amigo MorbidAngel por tu ayuda, veo que tienes buenos proyectos en mente y te deseo mucha suerte en ello, serás de mucha utilidad para toda la comunidad electrónica. 
Con respecto a mi problema trataré de sacarlo de una cámara fotográfica la parte electrónica y que al final me genere un alto voltaje a partir de los 1,5 Voltios, tal vés con eso pueda solucionar mi problema.  Para sacarme un poco la espina también me voy dedicar un poco al diseño, por lo pronto tomaré un curso de Orcad, y luego concentrarme en el diseño porque en la reparación de Tv ya me aburrí un poco. Saludos y Suerte en todo lo que hagas que de seguro te saldrán muy bién. Atte José López Raime de Lima-Perú. Gracías por todo y cualquier cosa ó consulta te lo haré llegar, y estamos en contacto.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 3, 2006)

No lo entiendo al puente de wien, a mi no me oscila.
Se me plantean dudas sobre ese circuito:
¿Donde van conectadas las otras patas del LM741H?
¿De donde salieron los -8v del osciloscopio?
¿Porque el diodo esta inversamente polarizado?
Si el LM741H se alimenta con +12v y -12v ¿El 0v se conecta al negativo de 5v o a la tierra del circuito?


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (Abr 3, 2006)

Buenas.
Yo soy nuevito y no tengo mucha idea, y además no estudié detenidamente el circuito. Pero creo que el programa usado fue workbench y creo que ese programa da la opcion de que el circuito integrado aparezca o no con todas las patas. Si se elige el LM741 sin esas patas (alimentación tierra y offset) creo que acepta que está alimentado con +-12V. Y eso respondería la aparición de 8v. 
Y por otra parte creo que el 0 se conecta a la tierra del circuito ya que la batería de 5V esta conectada sobre un nivel de continua que lo marca el AOp.
Disculpen tantos creo pero en este momento no tengo el programa. 

!!!OJO, CREO!!!!


----------



## Betomelo (Abr 3, 2006)

Cuando se requiere utilizar un oscilador, lo mejor es recurrir a un circuito integrado diseñado para tal funcion como un 555 o algo similar. Los osciladores, por su misma naturaleza son inestables, en simulaciones suelen funcionar, pero en la practica, osciladores realimentados basados en circuitos operacionales son bastante inestables, y se requiere de componentes muy precisos, asi como de placas de circuito impreso bien construidas, para que una vez "sintonizado", este siga oscilando, y no se detenga de un momento a otro, cosas que puden suceder por cambios en temeratura, humedad y hasta envejecimiento de las soldaduras.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 3, 2006)

Ya entendí todo salvo lo del diodo inversamente polarizado.
¡Es mas le puse otro diodo igual en directa y la tensión se fue a 90Vrms!  
Ahora si que estoy totalmente perdido.


----------



## serferra (May 22, 2008)

Hola Damper, 
Creo que se estan yendo para el lado de los tomates, entiendo que tu idea es "generar"1.5v AC a partir de 1.5V DC y sin alimentacion externa, es decir un inversor.

Creo que este link de este brillante "maestro" japones te podra ayudar:

http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/dcdc.htm

Es mas... a todos les recomiendo que ojeen sus proyectos..... es un capo!


Saludos desde argentina!


----------

